# What do you think abot this theme for T-shirt selling?



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

I've been browsing various sites checking out some themes for my T-shirt site. I ran across one that I like but I'm not sure if it is too busy or not quite suited for a shirt store.

Booster Theme

I would get rid of the car in the theme to replace with my own photos of people wearing my gear of course.

I was drawn to this template because of how clean and professional it looks and sliding photos (non flash). I also love the text areas at the bottom that would allow me to post various ramblings to communicate with my potential and existing customers.

Just want some feedback from some of you on whether it would be a good idea or not to go forward with this theme. It's a wordpress theme so I could easily ditch it and grab another if this isn't a good fit.


----------



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

seriously? 60 views and not a single reply? just asking for a "yea, it'd be good" or "no, it's not because..."


----------



## lexiandlala (Oct 19, 2009)

I like the sliding photos of your gear! I'm probably not the one to ask because I mainly make clothes for children, so I'm more into brighter colors and not so edgy a look.
I also prefer BIG text or buttons mak web surfing much easier.
basic response but I thought I would chime in!


----------



## CoryJP (Oct 27, 2010)

It's a pretty solid theme.


----------



## MRPRINTER (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice them, but you better have something very catchy


----------



## Peteski2 (Dec 10, 2010)

I like this theme alot but I think it needs to fit the type of Tshirts you are selling and your target market. T-shirts aimed at a young, hip crowd would do well here. I am thinking rock n roll, automotive, etc. would work.


----------



## jogador74 (Feb 24, 2010)

good deal, thanks. now to see if i can even get the theme to work!


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

I dig it. Colors are simple but classy. Reminds me of a high end site for sure.


----------



## williamgreat (Jan 7, 2011)

Cool Theme, I liked you theme.


----------



## sebtshirt (Jul 5, 2007)

CoryJP your site is nice and clean. What eCommerce company/site do you use for your website?


----------



## phazenix (Apr 8, 2010)

yups. thats cool theme .. like it


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Red, black and white is my favourite colour combo - so I like the theme  Looks very slick and clean.


----------

